# mal ne kurze Frage :D



## miblifu (25. März 2014)

Hi,

ich hab vor mir selber einen PC zusammenzu bauen, hab sowas aber noch nie gemacht. Deshalb würde ich gerne wissen ob diese Hardware zusammenpasst :



Intel Core i5 4670K Prozessor (3,4GHz, Sockel LGA1150, 6MB Cache) boxed
ASUS GeForce GTX660 DirectCU II OC - 2GB Grafikkarte (PCI-e 3.0, 2GB GDDR5 Speicher, DVI, HDMI, VGA 1 GPU, DisplayPort)
MSI 7821-001R Z87-G45 Gaming Intel Z87 Mainboard Sockel LGA 1150 (4x DDR3, Intel HD Graphics, 3x PCI-e, 6x SATA, ATX)
Western Digital WD10EZEX Blue 1TB interne Festplatte (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), SATA 6Gb/s, 64 MB Cache)
Inter-Tech SL500 500 Watt Netzteil 120mm Lüfter
Sharkoon Rex 8 Value Midi-Tower PC-Gehäuse (ATX, 4x 5,25 externe, 4x 2,5/3,5/5,25 interne, 2x USB 3.0) schwarz    oder    VIBOX Predator Grün Midi Gaming Gamer PC Gehäuse Tower mit Easy Access USB3 Ports, SD Memory Card Reader, Temperature Display, LED Cooling Fans and Clear Side Panel Windows
2x       Kingston HyperX PC3-12800 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (1600 MHz, 240-polig) DDR3-RAM Kit
Kingston HyperX PC3-12800 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (1600 MHz, 240-polig) DDR3-RAM Kit
LG BH16NS40 interner Blu-ray Brenner 16x, Serial ATA (Serial ATA 1.1a), schwarz
BenQ GL2450HM 61 cm (24 Zoll) LED Monitor (VGA, DVI-D, HDMI, 2ms Reaktionszeit) schwarz
Die Teile hätte ich ganz gerne in (oder um) meinem PC. Ich würde meinen PC eigentlich nur zum zocken benutzen , aber auch einen zweiten Bildschirm (meinen Fernseher) anschließen. Jetzt würde ich halt gerne wissen ob die Hardware kompatibel ist und sich gut zum zocken (und nicht irgendeine Schrott) eignet. 



LG: Miblifu


PS: Falls ihr genauere Infos zu einem Teil braucht einfach bei Amazon einfügen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2014)

Das "passt" zwar zusammen, aber folgende Punkte sind gar nicht gut:

1. Die Kombi aus CPU und Grafikkarte ist zu überdenken. Du hast ne CPU, die zum Übertakten geeignet ist plus passendes Board, was zusammen ca 60-80€ teurer ist als eine CPU. die man nicht übertakten kann mit einem ähnlich guten Nicht-Übertakter-Board. Wenn Du aber nen i5-4570 nehmen würdest, hättest Du mehr für eine bessere Grafikkarte, die viel mehr bringt als eine CPU-Übertaktung. Und wenn du einfach nur unbedingt Wert auf Übertaktung legst, dann wäre auch noch ein guter CPU-Kühler sinnvoll für ca 30-40€.

2. Die Grafikarte ist nicht so dolle. Die ist veraltet und wird an sich nur noch als Restposten viel zu teuer verkauft, und zu der CPU würde eine stärkere viel besser passen. Was soll die Dich kosten? 

3. Das Netzteil is unterirdisch, auf keinen Fall nehmen! Beim Netzteil niemals sparen und niemals nur auf die angeblichen Watt-Leistung schauen. Du solltest je nach Grafikkarte ein Markenmodell mit 450-550W nehmen für nicht unter 40-45€.

4. da steht jetzt zwei Mal das RAM - wie viel wolltest Du denn nun nehmen? Mehr als 2x4GB sind auf keinen Fall nötig und absehbar auch noch nicht sinnvoll.

5. Wozu ein Bluray-Brenner? BluRay spielt am PC keine Rolle, Blurays brennen in Zeiten, in denen USB-Sticks mit 64Gb schon ab 25€ zu haben sind, ebenfalls nicht. Und zum BD-Schauen würde ich einen externen Player nehmen, der nicht teurer ist als ein BluRay-Laufwrrk plus die nötige zuverlässige Software, die nämlich auch was kostet. Du hast ja zudem offenbar nen Fernseher, also noch ein Grund mehr, warum man nen externen Player nehmen sollte zum Bluray-Schauen.

6. Amazon? Die sind bei hardware nicht so gut, wenig Auswahl und rel teuer - da solltest Du woanders kaufen, zb hardwareversand.de oder mindfactory.de oder auch alternate, hoh ...


----------



## miblifu (25. März 2014)

Wow, vielen Dank für deine Antwort, ich werd mir also ne bessere Grafikkarte  und ein besseres Netzteil hollen müssen.  Bei Amazon wollte ich auf keinen Fall kaufen, da habe ich nur nach der Hardware gesucht. Was würdest du mir den als Bord und CPU empfehlen ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2014)

Was hast Du denn für ein Budget (mit/ohne Windows) ? Und wäre eine mögliche Übertaktung der CPU für Dich überhaupt wichtig? Ohne Übertaktung nimmt man den i5-4570 für ca 170€ oder einen Xeon E3-1230v3 für 210€, der ist wie ein Core i7-4770 nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit und mit ein BISSCHEN weniger Takt, was man aber in der Praxis nicht merkt. Der i7/Xeon hat halt "virtuell" 8 Kerne, obwohl er physisch nur 4 hat. Der i5 hat so oder so 4 Kerne. Das mit den 8 Kernen KÖNNTE vlt. mal in 1-2 Jahren ein Vorteil sein, weil die aktuellen Spielekonsolen 8Kern-AMD-CPus haben und VIELLEICHT Spiele mal auf "8 Kerne" optimiert werden. Kann aber auch sein, dass es am Ende nur 10% mehr Leistung bringt und man sich dann ärgert, dass man ca 40€ mehr ausgegeben hat im Vergleich zum i5-4570  

Als Mainboard reicht eines mit H87- oder Z87-Chipsatz für c.a. 60-90€ völig aus, es muss keines für über 100€ sein, außer man braucht ganz bestimmte Features (Anzahl von USB-Anschlüssen zB), die es erst über 100€ gibt. 


Grafikkarte: die GTX 660 wäre schon okay, aber nur wenn sie vlt. ca. 120€ kosten würde  aber für moderne Games auf höheren Details sollte es mindestens eine AMD R9 270X sein, damit man auch eine Weile lang seine Freude auch an kommenden Games hat.


----------



## miblifu (25. März 2014)

Also mein Budget ist eigentlich nach oben offen, da ich mir nicht alles selber kaufe, sondern auch teile zu meinem Schullabschluss bekommen 
Übertakten ist für mich eigentlich nicht wichtig. Jetzt mal ne andere Frage, bei dem ersten Gehäuse sind vorne ja ein paar USB-Anschlüsse, wie kann ich diean das Mainbord anschließen ?


----------



## svd (25. März 2014)

Ach, an der Rückseite dieser Ports hängen Kabel mit Pfostenstecker, die kommen auf Pins auf dem Mainboard.
Wo genau, verrät dir ein Blick ins Handbuch.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (25. März 2014)

Naja, oben offen heißt bei einem 800€ und bei dem nächsten 2000. Also eine ungefähre Grenze würde helfen, was zusammensustellen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2014)

Nach oben offen würd ich nen Xeon E3-1230V3 nehmen plus ein Board um die 80€, 2x4GB DDR3-1600 RAM für 70€, ein Gehäuse um die 60€, 1000GB Festplatte 50€, 120GB SSD 70€, Netzteil 50€, CPU-Kühler 25€, DVD-Brenner 15€ und als Grafikkarte eine AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770 für ca 270€ und dann halt, wenn es mal zu wenig ist, ne neue Grafikkarte nachrüsten.

 Alles, was teurer ist, bringt zu wenig Mehrleistung für den Aufpreis (meiner Meinung nach). Allerhöchstens vlt. als Grafikkarte direkt eine AMD R9 290 mit Custom-Kühler nehmen (ca 380€ )

 Das wären dann ca. 850€ bzw. 950€.


----------

